# Buying NEW trucks with plows already on them vs adding it on.



## Plow man Foster

Ok guys well im looking into buying another 2500HD with a Boss Vxt on it....Theres actually one on my dealers lot. just passed it today but havent had time to check it out and see the price. But i have never bought a plow already on the truck before,* just wondering if There is a difference between buying one with a plow already installed on it vs. putting it on later.*

I assume its just convenience....is that true


----------



## grandview

Ask the dealer who installed it then call the plow dealer and see what it would cost you for the same price,Also there should be a sticker on the truck window telling you how much the plow is.


----------



## trqjnky

Probably used it to plow the lot last year. Not many miles get put on lot plow trucks. Dealer here does it with new fords.


----------



## highlander316

the nice thing about getting it from the dealer is, it will help with warranty work caused from plowing since the plow will be listed on the paper work from the dealer.


----------



## Mabepossibly

trqjnky;1321949 said:


> Probably used it to plow the lot last year. Not many miles get put on lot plow trucks. Dealer here does it with new fords.


Not many miles but those are rough miles.

My half ton came from the dealer with a plow on it. It could have saved 2-300 and did the plow myself but that is cheap insurance shouldsomething major let go. I had a wwheel bearing go bad llast month that was covered under warranty. That's something a cnty service guy could deny looking at a plow frame on the truck.


----------



## swtiih

trqjnky;1321949 said:


> Probably used it to plow the lot last year. Not many miles get put on lot plow trucks. Dealer here does it with new fords.


See it at a lot of dealers, pickup, plow and a salter. They sell them at the end of the year or the beginning of winter. What's funny is when you see a ford or chevy as the plow truck at the foreign car maker


----------



## Plow man Foster

highlander316;1321962 said:


> the nice thing about getting it from the dealer is, it will help with warranty work caused from plowing since the plow will be listed on the paper work from the dealer.


Hahaha Thats the second point that i was going to say...
Because my buddy gets a hard time when He took his GMC 4500 in for front end work..they see the plow and say oh...well....you plow with it so tough luck! This is the same truck the army uses yet has broken the front hubs twice. in 2 years "due to plowing" They ended up cutting him alot of slack..and fixed his truck for free twice so far..

Im going to check the truck out at the dealer soon. They JUST got it today so unless its been transfered from another dealer the plow should be Brand new. Any other info would be much appreciated


----------



## got-h2o

It can go both ways. I help my buddie with plow installs here and there and he gets some dealer installs. He just did one for a customer of his b/c the customer bought a new truck and insisted he pay the bill, not the dealer. After seeing the numbers he realized he would save over $1k by not going through the dealer......obviously meaning they are marking it up substantially.

On the flipside, it works well for those that don't have the means to BUY a new plow. Dealers work it into the financing and your payment goes up a little bit. BUT, in the long run you probably wind up paying $8k for a $5k plow......but that's the choice some make to make things easier.

The warranty thing is a good point too......although with plow prep it really won't matter.


----------



## got-h2o

See what real numbers are on the truck and let me know the difference with the plow. I'll see what I could sell one for and you'll have an answer


----------



## thelettuceman

My 2011 factory order Ford had the plow installed locally. The truck was delivered to me cheaper than if I had it installed myself. Ford give you a $1000.00 factory rebate that is not advertised if you get a snow plow on your truck. So I saved $400.00 on the snow plow. Got a $1000.00 snow plow rebate and whatever other incentives were in place at the time. 

I also purchased for $3000.00 a 7 year / 200,000 mile FORD extended warranty that specifically states that it will cover my truck with the snow plow install. One blown transmission, and this warranty will pay for itself.

Just some items for you to think about and good luck with your purchase.


----------



## Plow man Foster

Gave the dealer a call today they said pretty much what u guys just said. 
Its a good deal because you only have to make one payment for the whole setup. 

Also as of right now they dont have a setup that is priced all together. But they're going to check it out...i guess it is still early. 

Right now they have it so that you buy the plow that you want, buy the truck then they just put the price together and Finally have the plow installed and ready to go when you pick it up... 

still debating on it.


----------



## basher

Buying the truck with a plow on it can save you money BUT you are paying interest on the plow for the life of the truck loan. 

Dealer spec installs can be the pits the installer/dealer knows he will never have to pay the consequences of a shoddy install. Check the unit for shortcuts, poorly ran wires and be sure to double check the torque on all the bolts after 5 hours. All manufacturers recommend this but it is particularly important on a bailment pool install.

I'm not claiming all are like that but the likelihood is a lot higher particularly if you cannot easily go back to the installer. We have cleaned up more then a couple.


----------



## Plow man Foster

basher;1322435 said:


> Buying the truck with a plow on it can save you money BUT you are paying interest on the plow for the life of the truck loan.
> 
> Dealer spec installs can be the pits the installer/dealer knows he will never have to pay the consequences of a shoddy install. Check the unit for shortcuts, poorly ran wires and be sure to double check the torque on all the bolts after 5 hours. All manufacturers recommend this but it is particularly important on a bailment pool install.
> 
> I'm not claiming all are like that but the likelihood is a lot higher particularly if you cannot easily go back to the installer. We have cleaned up more then a couple.


well at the dealer where im looking at the plow, they have an "outlet supplier" who sells and installs plows... not their service guys. Still might just but the truck then get a plow installed on it later. Because the guys who have done majority of my plows are EXCELLENT. They dont take any shortcuts and wire everything into the fuses etc...


----------



## neplow

Plow man Foster;1322482 said:


> well at the dealer where im looking at the plow, they have an "outlet supplier" who sells and installs plows... not their service guys. Still might just but the truck then get a plow installed on it later. Because the guys who have done majority of my plows are EXCELLENT. They dont take any shortcuts and wire everything into the fuses etc...


alot of times install quality from a auto dealer can depend on where you are located. Where i am there are a few dealerships that are also the leading installers for plows. As they sell them on the trucks every year and the parts. you can bring them any plow and they will fix you up. or buy a new truck of them. There are other plow installers that are not dealerships, but one particuliar dealership i know will go to the point of adjusting the air in your tires after the install and back it up with warrantee on their work. And it is easier on routine maint. sending the truck in for alignments and plow repair work, whatever maint. all at the same time. With warrantee coverage. They setup alot of plow trucks every season.


----------



## basher

Plow man Foster;1322482 said:


> well at the dealer where im looking at the plow, they have an "outlet supplier" who sells and installs plows... not their service guys..


And if the outlet is close and will deal with your warranty, maintenance, repair issues then it can b a good deal. But if it's sitting on a lot and you cannot find the installing dealers name in the local phone book look it over carefully.


----------



## Plow man Foster

neplow;1322515 said:


> alot of times install quality from a auto dealer can depend on where you are located. Where i am there are a few dealerships that are also the leading installers for plows. As they sell them on the trucks every year and the parts. you can bring them any plow and they will fix you up. or buy a new truck of them. There are other plow installers that are not dealerships, but one particuliar dealership i know will go to the point of adjusting the air in your tires after the install and back it up with warrantee on their work. And it is easier on routine maint. sending the truck in for alignments and plow repair work, whatever maint. all at the same time. With warrantee coverage. They setup alot of plow trucks every season.


GOod point. Im actually in that same boat, monroe Truck Actually put the plow on our Big truck... Might give them a call and see if they have a truck ready. They are Excelent when it comes to plows and trucks



basher;1322519 said:


> And if the outlet is close and will deal with your warranty, maintenance, repair issues then it can b a good deal. But if it's sitting on a lot and you cannot find the installing dealers name in the local phone book look it over carefully.


There is a dealer 30 sec. from the dealership..That is Pretty good on plows. Thanks for giving me another question to ask when they call me back.


----------



## Mabepossibly

basher;1322435 said:


> Buying the truck with a plow on it can save you money BUT you are paying interest on the plow for the life of the truck loan.
> 
> Dealer spec installs can be the pits the installer/dealer knows he will never have to pay the consequences of a shoddy install. Check the unit for shortcuts, poorly ran wires and be sure to double check the torque on all the bolts after 5 hours. All manufacturers recommend this but it is particularly important on a bailment pool install.
> 
> I'm not claiming all are like that but the likelihood is a lot higher particularly if you cannot easily go back to the installer. We have cleaned up more then a couple.


A dealer that has to do alot of free work on careless installs will probably start looking for a new installer quickly.


----------



## Matson Snow

Plow man Foster;1322429 said:


> Gave the dealer a call today they said pretty much what u guys just said.
> Its a good deal because you only have to make one payment for the whole setup.
> 
> Also as of right now they dont have a setup that is priced all together. But they're going to check it out...i guess it is still early.
> 
> Right now they have it so that you buy the plow that you want, buy the truck then they just put the price together and Finally have the plow installed and ready to go when you pick it up...
> 
> still debating on it.


I looked at a F-350 with a Wideout on it.....It was a a Local "Large" Ford dealer.....They were charging $9000 for the Wideout.....After i was done laughing they were willing to knock $2000 off.......It doe's make it easy to finance all together...But, like Basher said you are paying interest on that plow


----------



## electricmanscot

Matson Snow;1323727 said:


> I looked at a F-350 with a Wideout on it.....It was a a Local "Large" Ford dealer.....They were charging $9000 for the Wideout.....After i was done laughing they were willing to knock $2000 off.......It doe's make it easy to finance all together...But, like Basher said you are paying interest on that plow


Good point on the interest. Ford has decent rates occasionally. I just bought a truck and rolled 9'6 v into the cost. I had the option of 60 mo at 0% or 72 at 1.9% through Ford Commercial Credit AND I was able to get the rebates. I took the latter. Adding extra every month will cut that interest down and pay it off in less time but if things go south I won't be locked into that higher payment.

Also the dealer does their own installs and installs for many other local dealers.


----------



## grandview

Unless your paying cash for the plow it maybe better deal to finance the whole thing. Dealer rates are better then rates for just buying a plow.


----------

